# Mother Bunny Humping Kits.



## MiniLopMad (Apr 25, 2015)

One of my does has started humping, biting, scratching and nudging her 7 week old kits.

She has time away from her kits and has a shelf that she can hop onto to get away from her babies.

Is she doing this because she thinks her babies are ready to go?

Please help 

Thanks


----------



## majorv (Apr 25, 2015)

It sounds like it's time to separate mom from the kits. She's had enough of them and may want to be bred. I'd keep the kits together for a little while longer though.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks, I'll put the kits in the spare hutch


----------

